# Vinyl siding



## redbaronwww (Sep 4, 2011)

When attaching a vinyl starter strip should it be securly fastened or should it be able to move freely like the siding?
Tim


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I personally like to nail it snug, but still able to move, because it will.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

What do you nail it with a roofing gun:blink:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Same as Lone


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Depends if it's vinyl or metal.
The CT CI starters are metal as I think are the Monogram, but not sure on that, been a while.
With the metal, you can just nail them bad boys home.
The vinyl can be nailed snug but I don't think there will be any problem nailing them tight. At least I haven't had any problem with that.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

I always nail them snug, same with the corners.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Splinter hands said:


> I always nail them snug, same with the corners.


Makes sense, but I always nailed my corners tight. Never had a problem. Probably 6 of one half dozen of the other.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i don't use vinyl starter strip or vinyl soffit j

i like my starter heavy ga metal and at least 3'' wide,nailed tight and often


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh and as low as possible:thumbsup:


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

somewhat snug, but definetly not tight...corners too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They make plastic starter?


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

Use metal starter and nail it tight. Like other said.... I also nail corners, J channel, F channel, etc. tight and never had an issue.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i don't use vinyl starter strip or vinyl soffit j
> 
> i like my starter heavy ga metal and at least 3'' wide,nailed tight and often


Same stuff I use for steel siding.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They make plastic starter?


That they do. Everthing but the nails so far.:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

2 most important courses,first and lastif they stay where they are supposed to your golden:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Randy Bush said:


> That they do. Everthing but the nails so far.:laughing:


http://www.raptornails.com/


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> That they do. Everthing but the nails so far.:laughing:


I hope no manufactures read this. They will probably run with that idea.


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn, then Tom post a plastic nail while I was still writing.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

see link above


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Vinyl siding is junk. I fiber cement lap side everything. If youre going el cheapo, T1-11 it.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> Fiber cement board has enough of it's own problems starting to show up.


Could you elaborate on this?


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Is it me, or are there three 16 gauge trim nails in one of those shakes in the first pic?:blink:


Can't put nothing past the mighty Riz!!! :no::no:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you got the second one Randy:thumbup:

http://www.apexsiding.com/


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yes Riz and in some areas last course is fastened with a combo of PL and 18 ga pins:blink:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Are those Shakertown panels? Did quite a bit of that in the 1990's


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no...ok a hint they are not real


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> no...ok a hint they are not real


Fiber cement?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no...you should know this....tee heee:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> can anyone guess what kind of siding this is?


Certainteed cedars impressions double 7? Looks like a repair because of fading...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

We've got a siding up here that looks a lot like that and it's vynil.

On the topic of nailing, all trims should be nailed snug but not so tight that they cannot move. That's what the slotted holes are for. 

And don't forget you cannot mix steel and alluminum.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

not a panel siding:no:...oh man...i'm loving this:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

kato is like red super hot:clap:



kato galv steel and aluminum will not be a problem for the life of the siding


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Galvanized and alluminum = :thumbup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom is that NuCedar?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Tom is that NuCedar?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

overanalyze said:


> Tom is that NuCedar?


:clap:

http://www.nucedar.com/shingles.html


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

What do I win?...we priced it for a couple of jobs but it was expensive...but that was a few years back. Did you do the entire job or just repairs? Did you like it?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

1/2 a box of white vinyl j!!!:clap:


no i didn't side that one,i did some work on it,but it did fool me for a little bit:whistling

i like it i think,plus theres no worry about running it down to the roof or over the drip caps


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Well fc isnt the best , but i cant think of many redeeming qualities of vinyl other than never having to paint it. Ive seen plenty of it blown off, got brittle and cracked. Fc doesnt burn or rot, and its more damage resistant. A basketball hitting it isnt going to damage it.

So it has to be painted ... so does wood.

Ive done plenty of cedar and cypress board and batten too. Its my preferred by far, but far more costly. I replaced cypress board and batten that was rotting out after 20 years. It was improperly installed without exhibiting splitting id expect. It would have been fine but for drainage and pooling issues that caused the rot. Cypress is also hard to light up relatively.

To be more exact, its what i install that i prefer. Nothing beats brick. Especially platinum brick


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

understood,but the question was starter strip


----------

